# Keeping in step while running.



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2014)

Shot in the back yard this morning.


----------



## Mandolin (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like they're a bit camera shy


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2014)

What's for supper tonight Ron?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> What's for supper tonight Ron?




Pork pie.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What's for supper tonight Ron?
> ...


Ahhh... going to let the gobblers age for a bit?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...




Killed & dressed a turkey once - never again.  Did not eat turkey for a couple years after.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2014)

E-mail 'em to me?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2014)

Pork pie & Swiss chard.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2014)

That looks pretty good too; judging by the food shots you post, you should weigh 500 pounds!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> That looks pretty good too; judging by the food shots you post, you should weigh 500 pounds!



After being sick most of last year, I am trying to stay @ 144 lbs.  In spite of that, have developed a disgusting belly bulge.


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Killed & dressed a turkey once - never again.  Did not eat turkey for a couple years after.



That's sick. Why would you dress up a dead animal?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Killed & dressed a turkey once - never again.  Did not eat turkey for a couple years after.
> ...




Well, it looked good in a Tux.


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Well, it looked good in a Tux.



As long as it was in good taste.


----------



## snerd (Aug 5, 2014)

They said to let bird chill in sink for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 6, 2014)

Too funny!  ^


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2014)

It said let it chill, not invite it to hang out watch TV and have a beer!  I hope at least the beer went in or with the chicken for dinner.

I saw a big yellow leaf in the middle of the yard, later a groundhog, now you have turkeys - what season is this?? not a normal summer for sure.

What exactly is a pork pie?? never had one.


----------

